

US Open Government Initiative Enters Phase Three - csbartus
http://news.slashdot.org/story/09/06/23/0019219/US-Open-Government-Initiative-Enters-Phase-Three?from=rss

======
spoiledtechie
Three of the top 10 most popular ideas called for legalizing marijuana, and
two featured conspiracy theories about Mr. Obama's true place of birth.'"

